# Altima relay fuse Questoin for a friend?



## sohcCRX (Dec 7, 2005)

My friend has an 95 altima and is having problems with his ride.
the issue is that when he presses his brake his dash lights come on and his third brake light stays on whether he presses the brake or not? My question is, what are those relay fuses that are lined up right next to the underdash fuse box? I'm thinking that he has a bad relay I I would like to fix this problem for him. He appears to have good grounds so I have ruled that problem out. Also, how do you remove these box fuse's that i'm referring too?
Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. -Chad

shit: i'm sorry I just realized I posted in the wrong forum! Mod I need your help moving my post to the designated spot. again i'm sorry.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Those relays are the ignition (x2), accessory, and rear window defogger relays. Check the stop lamp switch and the third brake light. Also does it have the rear spoiler?

Troy


----------



## sohcCRX (Dec 7, 2005)

It does have the factory rear spoiler but only b/c I installed it for him. I am not familiar with nissans but I am a technition "honda". where is the stop light switch located?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The reason I asked is the rear spoiler's third brake light is an LED bar so check the continuity for that and reverse the polarity on your test leads it should he infinite (an open) in one direction and have a low resistance the other. You might try unplugging the third brake light to see if the symptoms disappear.
The stop light switch is at the top of the brake pedal under the dash. Check the contact pattern for that and the connections. 

Troy


----------

